# Toilet pump electrics



## 119961 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,
I have to be asking if anyboby has an idea of solving a problem with the Toilet pump electics?

Have checked fuses & replaced those needed to be, the tank is full of H2o, the wires are connected & the electric is flowing.
Yet no flush...

At the moment I'm stumbt short of taking a hammer to it :x :?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Which model of toilet unit is it? Is the pump running but not pumping water?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Toilet pump electics*



Hasku1106 said:


> Have checked fuses & replaced those needed to be,


Hi

If you have found a blown fuse that may indicate that something is amiss with the pump, switch or wiring.

Mike


----------



## 119961 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Toilet pump electics*

Hi,
1st reply: 
It's a Thetford tank.

Both replies: 
Been going over all the electrics due to this problem, found one unholly mess of wires in tangles so shortend them & tided up reconecting each as I have gone.

We set off this w/end for EU now it's a case of We go for Broke, we've wanted to do it for too many years, so if it doesn't work we'll have to work around it some-how what ever the problem, that is if I can't fix it.

Been known as 'Mr fix it' for a long time now but this is starting to beat me 

And Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The thetford has its own fuse mounted inside the cassete compartment
you may have blown it whilst working on it 

Also the switch may be playing up

Alan H


----------



## 119961 (Jan 30, 2009)

Fatalhud said:


> The thetford has its own fuse mounted inside the cassete compartment
> you may have blown it whilst working on it
> 
> Also the switch may be playing up
> ...


This I found by accident! & relaced it, as it had blown, though not solving the problem.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hasku1106 said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > The thetford has its own fuse mounted inside the cassete compartment
> ...


Hi,

If you can get to a phone, give Glenn Harris, our Service Mnager a ring, and ask him, mention me anf Facts.

Peter


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Volt meter required

Check for voltage into the thetford fuse then to the switch then pump motor

If the fuse was already blown 
did you study wether it was a big splatter of a blow or just a gentle blow

Is it this unit
http://www.thetford.com/HOME/PARTS/PermanentToilets/CassetteC200SCSParts/tabid/646/Default.aspx

They show a reed switch which must stop the pump running if the cassette is not in place 
may be worth checking that as well
Alan H


----------



## 119961 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Toilet electrics*



Fatalhud said:


> Volt meter required
> 
> Check for voltage into the thetford fuse then to the switch then pump motor
> 
> ...


It's the bottom part of the picture from Item 20 on, the blown fuse (a 3amp which I don't have a replacement for is now a 5 amp), showed little splatter.


----------



## 119961 (Jan 30, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hasku1106 said:
> 
> 
> > Fatalhud said:
> ...


I would if I knew the number! Thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hasku1106 said:


> I would if I knew the number! Thanks


Hi its on our banner advert, top right of screen when it rotates round


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Does the flush system have its own header tank or does it use the main motor home fresh tank for the flush

When you say the 5a showed a splatter do you mean it blow that fuse as well?


----------



## 119961 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Toilet electrics*



Fatalhud said:


> Does the flush system have its own header tank or does it use the main motor home fresh tank for the flush
> 
> When you say the 5a showed a splatter do you mean it blow that fuse as well?


The system has it's own header tank.
The 5amp fuse is the replacement & still good.
It looking like we'll just have to Flush with the shower hose & water, then add the chemicals to the tank instead of the header tank. :idea:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I've pm'd you the number from their ad at the top of the page!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It could be the pump
but that could be a pain to get to

Enjoy your trip 
and hopefully you can get it sorted when you get back home

Alan H


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Toilet electrics*



Hasku1106 said:


> Fatalhud said:
> 
> 
> > It looking like we'll just have to Flush with the shower hose & water, then add the chemicals to the tank instead of the header tank. :idea:
> ...


----------

